# Great idea/design - the SuperKnife



## UnknownVT (Jun 26, 2004)

The SuperKnife - with its reversible and disposable blades - one can almost always guarantee a sharp blade. Cutting paper, cardboard and other common material will dull a sharp blade quickly - rather than sharpening it while working it's probably much better, quicker and more convenient to reverse the blade, or replace it on the spot.







The SuperKnife is such a great design - accepting any standard box-cutter blades easily available from any hardware store - so one can always have spare replacement blades on hand.

In fact I can't think why everyone doesn't have one of these (I didn't, and I immediately ordered 2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )-

Pricing - surprisingly AG Russell have these at an incredibly LOW price compared to anything I could find using froogle.com - and has blue and red anodized aluminum handles as well as the standard black....

AG Russell's page on the SuperKnife (@ $9.95!) 

There is also a mini-SuperKnife which is real cute looking - BUT only accepts special small blades - but AG sells these for only $6.95....

AG Russell's overview page on the SuperKnife 

SuperKnife's own site -
http://superknife.com/


----------



## NeonLights (Jun 26, 2004)

I got one of the original ones a year or two ago, and I like it for the most part, but I really dislike that you have to use a special tool to change the blades (or find an allen wrench of the appropriate size). I recently picked up one of the newer "soft handled" models that go for around $10, and it has a phillips head screw to change the blades. I can use a Leatherman to change blades now if I need to. I keep one in my tool chest, so either way I'll have the tools handy to change blades. I thought about EDCing one for awhile, but I'd rather carry a standard folder.

-Keith


----------



## NeonLights (Jun 26, 2004)

I just looked at the Superknife site you linked to and saw that they are moving away from the allen screw on all Superkinves (going with phillips), and even have a new model that needs no additional tools to change the blades. Very smart move on their part.

-Keith


----------



## Lurker (Jun 28, 2004)

It is great to have a box cutter handy, and this is one of the nicest ones, but I would never give up on a conventional knife blade completely.

It does solve the problem of dull blades, but even with disposable box cutter blades, I find that it is just about as easy to touch them up on a crock stick as it is to change them.


----------



## Deanster (Jun 28, 2004)

Glad it works for you! 

Seems like an awful lot of infrastructure to end up with 1" of blade to me... It's a very nice box cutter, but the blade is too short for most of my daily tasks, like cutting open an apple, slicing a hunk of cheese for the kids, or whatever. 

I'd feel differently if I were opening lots of boxes, or other small items, but I'll stick with a 3" folder - even the Gerber LST ($20) gives a whole lot of flexibility.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 1, 2004)

There's another one on the market that's based on the same design, except it doesn't use any type of screw. I've seen it at Sears with "Craftsman" on it, and also at Home Depot/Lowes with "Husky" and "Sheffield" on it. They are going for around $10. 

IMHO it's a far better design!

Take a look here.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 1, 2004)

A standard box cutter stores extra blades in a compartment inside the handle. That is a handy feature. Do these store extra blades like that?


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a SuperKnife SK2, the unit that requires no tools for blade replacement and its the best kife I have ever had in my pocket! 95% of the time I reach for my knife, and it's often, I need a really sharp knife for cutting into boxes, cutting packing tape or on the bench for trimming away epoxy or fiberglass. Yup, I need a box cutter! I have carried pocket folders that cost 10 to 20 times the price of this SK and they were NOT the right tool for the jobs at hand. The SK is and now I have one in my pocket! For me, and I realize this will sound like blasphemey, the SuperKinfe is akin to what the Mag AA would be if Mag built the light with a luxeon they way *we* would have it built.

The SuperKnife is composed of a good choice of materials with no real compromise. It doesn't carry spares but you do have a second chance with blade reversal. The little key chain model is perfect forthose who ocassionally need to cut into boxes and packing tape and don't want to gum up or screw up their blade on their folder, IMHO. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

This is a knife that I have invisioned and wanted for years and I was stoked to see them at the SHOT show. If I ever got a good mill or tried my hand at knife making, this was the direction I would have followed! Now I finally can have what I want and the price is great! The other knife I would like to have would be a well made folder that accepts disposable surgical blades. I think most people are still using Exacto knives and haven't discoverd the reasonably priced and much more specialized surgical blades and handles. Talk about an improvement in ergonomics! Ever see a surgeon with a round handled Exacto knife? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
I have a SuperKnife SK2, the unit that requires no tools for blade replacement and its the best kife I have ever had in my pocket! 95% of the time I reach for my knife, and it's often, 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for that input and observation......

My 2 SuperKnives finally arrived from AG Russell -

Overall I'm pretty pleased with them... especially for the price I paid - $9.95 each plus $5.95 shipping.





The liner-lock is pretty good - the lock up is fine:





The entire liner is engaged with a bit to spare - albeit only toward the beginning of the equivalent of the "blade tang".

There is variation between the two I got - the blue one has a bit of "up-down" play in-line with the blade - it's not enough to bother me. I wriggled the blade and tried to make the liner-lock fail, and did a spine-whack test - but it doesn't fail.

The red one has quite definite "click" for its ball-bearing dedent. The blue one started with hardly any feel - and could be shaken open - but by tightening the pivot bolt with the provided tool - the ball-bearing still can't be felt on closing but definitely can be felt on opening. The blue one now cannot be shaken open easily - requiring a substantial snap for the blade to open - about the same as the red one. The blue one is perhaps just on the side of being a little stiff - but I prefer this trade-off against being able to shake it open too easily.

If I were more fussy I might return the blue one - but as of now, adjusted, it seems OK to me for the usage I would put it through. The red is/was definitely better in this aspect.

Like any liner-lock with a large easy to access cutout there is obviously the possibility of danger of accidental disengagement of the lock. While photographing the knife I touched and moved the lock on more than one occassion - obviously without any detrimental effect as I was only picking it up and moving it around. But I will have to always be conscious of this aspect.

The knife is a bit more hefty - thicker than I expected - seems pretty heavy duty - which appears confidence inspiring -





There are no spare blades (which would have been nice, and not very costly to include) and requiring a tool to change the blades albeit an ordinary allen hex key can still be a pain if I did a lot of blade changing. There is a spare allen screw for holding the blade - I can see that item being easily lost in a field change.

So the tool-less change version (SK2) or those Husky, Craftsman lockback knives may well be superior in this aspect.


Overall I am pleased - 
yes, I wish the blue one was as good as the red one - 
but hey, such slight variation for a $10 knife seems just about acceptable to me........


----------



## paulr (Jul 3, 2004)

Can someone explain what advantage this thing has over an ordinary box cutter? I just don't understand it.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Can someone explain what advantage this thing has over an ordinary box cutter? I just don't understand it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought the same way when I first saw these too -
and questioned the practical aspect over the traditional utility knife - 
and thought it was just a "gee-whiz" thing.....






However looking at these more, I realized that it was probably more to do with being compact and carrying portability - without any loss in convenience in usage -






At $10 a pop they weren't too over-priced over the traditional utility knife - and they are a lot more portable convenient and can be clipped to the pocket
and ....
yes... there is that "gee-whiz" thing still. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Jul 3, 2004)

Are they as rigid as a standard utility knife? I've never like those plastic things with the snap-off blades, which are wobblier than a traditional metal bodied box knife with the blade screwed in place.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Are they as rigid as a standard utility knife? I've never like those plastic things with the snap-off blades, which are wobblier than a traditional metal bodied box knife with the blade screwed in place. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The two samples of the SuperKnife I have are more rigid than the *retractable* screw-down metal handled utility knife I have.

The retract feature makes even the metal handled ones have play in the blade - I can't see how there would not be play for the typical retract mechanism.

If the knife was NON-retractable with literally a blade held by the screw-down handle - then that would be more rigid - 
however that would also be very inconvenient and pretty UNsafe - unless one was very diligent to remove the blade everytime it was not being used - even for a moment.........

(it's probably worthwhile looking at McGizmo's comments above)


----------



## felder (Jul 7, 2004)

I went to home depot and tried out one of those Husky versions. I really was not pleased with it. First it only has one thumbstud so it right handed only. Second the mechanism was pretty stiff and I had a good bit of trouble opening it one handed. Third, the over all construction was not that great. You could see how the thumbstud was screwed in on the other side of the "blade". It was not very secure at all. There was a good deal of blade play too. Not just with the removable blade, but with the holding mechanism as well.

Granted, the thing is only $10 so I wasn't expecting much. I still ended up returning it though. 

I was wondering if the superknife had better construction. I really like the idea, and I think with a good implementation this could be a really nice tool.


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got both the SuperKnife and the Husky version, and the SuperKnife is way better in terms of construction and ergonomics. The thumbstud on the Husky is obtrusive (sticks out so much it hangs up on my pocket going in and out), and is in fact useless, because there's no way to open it one handed using it on mine, because of the profile of the lockback ramp, making it require a lot of force to get past the detent. So, I drilled mine out (it's not actually screwed in, but peened over in the hole) and just tossed it. It's much better now, being flush and streamlined without it. Opening it one handed is best done by using your thumb on the blade retaining latch tab, and grasping it with your forefinger, and pivoting it open.
With the Superknife, I found it quickest to pull it out from my pocket and use my middle finger on the thumbstud to pivot the blade open, in an icepick grip. Friction is the only thing holding the blade closed, with no ramp to overcome as on the lockback design.
The Husky is much heavier and bulkier feeling; though I like the blade interchange mechanism, the tradeoff is bulkiness and weight is too much, and I carry the SK instead.

The SuperKnife is great because it lets you cut stuff that I wouldn't think about doing with an expensive knife, and even does things that you can't do with a thicker blade, regardless of sharpness. The flat edge serves as a handy screwdriver on some occasions, and also for scraping purposes, which I really doubt I'd want to do with a regular non disposable blade.
The Husky design is rugged, to be sure, but it just has an overall coarse feel to it compared to the SuperKnife. 
$10 for the SuperKnife is a price I'll have to get some extras-
I don't replace the blades that often, because I find it easy to sharpen back up to acceptable levels, because the blades are so narrow. Just a quick touch up on a stone works very well.

Craftsman is having a sale on their version starting July 11th, which includes a pouch for $6.29; I'll be getting one also, to complete the collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Deanster said:*
Glad it works for you! 

Seems like an awful lot of infrastructure to end up with 1" of blade to me... It's a very nice box cutter, but the blade is too short for most of my daily tasks, like cutting open an apple, slicing a hunk of cheese for the kids, or whatever. 

I'd feel differently if I were opening lots of boxes, or other small items, but I'll stick with a 3" folder - even the Gerber LST ($20) gives a whole lot of flexibility. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, the utility of this knife depends on the typical use; for food cutting and other "clean" operations, this isn't suitable. I'd prefer my kitchen cutlery for that- 

If you want something to punch through the hood of a car like in "The Fan" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif, then this won't do either.

My uses are more in line with McGizmo's, and this does 95% of my tasks also-


----------



## daloosh (Jul 8, 2004)

Is the Craftsman version the same as the Husky, just branded different, or are they two different designs?

I like the idea, and while the heft is a little bigger and heavier than I'd prefer, still seems very practical and useful. 

I see Wingerr prefers the original, but having to know where the tool is seems like it could drag down your productivity with the knife. On the other hand the SK2 lists for ten bucks more than the original, which takes it out the range of neat little tool to I could buy a real knife with the money.

daloosh


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 8, 2004)

I haven't seen the Craftsman one in person, but the design looks identical (or at least very similar) from what I can see- Scales are different, though, with the textured pattern on the Craftsman.
I think the drawback of needing a hex wrench to change the blade isn't all that bad, but that would depend on how often you need to change the blade. I've been changing it a lot less since I've found it so easy to touch up on my sharpener.
SK2 is $15 more, since there isn't a comparable $10 deal at AGR for it- I think I'd just get the original one unless there's some other improvements.
If you get the SK2, I can check yours out before getting one myself.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 8, 2004)

*"On the other hand the SK2 lists for ten bucks more than the original, which takes it out the range of neat little tool to I could buy a real knife with the money.*

Well I suppose if by some definition, the SK2 isn't a real knife, I can live with that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif I do know for my typical needs that this "whatever it is" beats a real knife, hands down. I do need to qualify that in the sense that if I was willing to take the time to insure that my "real" knife was always razor sharp, there would be more parity. I am not so there isn't! I have a scar on my middle finger where I think the knife stopped on the bone. It was a sharp knife but not sharp enough (old Gerber Paul). I would guess that if I had been using this SK2 that this particular accident wouldn't have happened. It was a case of too much pressure required and not paying attention to where the "break through" of the stroke was going to end if my control was not good enough to shorten the stroke in time. In many cases, I think a sharper knife is much safer than a dull one and since I am not good about keeping my edges sharp enough, the disposable "razor" is a better solution for me.


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, to me, this is more of a tool to me than any of my "jewel" knives, which I'm reluctant to abuse. I won't hesitate to hack away at a cardboard box with hidden staples in it. The thing works better for cutting UPC's out for rebates too- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
I had a situation where it save me from getting a tow, when I got a flat, and the wheel was locked on the hub no matter what I did. Kicked away at the wheel, tried loosening the lugs and driving around, swerving as best I could on a flat, and it was still frozen on there. Called for a tow, and while I was waiting, decided to take the SK and dig into the crevice around the hub circumference, and after clearing the ridge of rust and corrosion, finally broke it free! Even if I *wanted* to mess up a good knife, it wouldn't have worked, being too thick to slide into the narrow area.
This is a knife you can use with abandon, since a simple blade change will bring it back up to new.


----------



## daloosh (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, I'm sold, you guys have convinced me. 

I was thinking about those disposable ones countycomm is selling for like a buck fifty or so. While those are probably good for the bailout bag, the superknife appears much more daily-use friendly. 

And Don, it's not a real knife, it's a box cutter on steroids. (I wonder if Marion Jones is involved...)

daloosh


----------



## _mike_ (Jul 9, 2004)

daloosh,

I think you will really like the SuperKnife. I have had mine for several years and seem to grab it more than my Bucks, Benchmades, CRKT's, Victorinox's, and Kershaws.

Like others have mentioned, 95% of my day to day cutting needs are handled fine by the SuperKnife. I use the Stanley Extra Heavy Duty (part #11-931) utility blades. They are thicker than the light duty ones, hardly any flex and darn hard to break. Also, I think changing the blade or turning it around to use the other end (even having to use a tool) is less time consuming than sharpening a knife. I am more likely to be carrying the blade change tool on my keychain and utility blades are everywhere ... than have access to a knife sharpener. If nothing else, changing the blade is no more involved than sharpening a knife.

When I got mine I think they were located in Arizona, maybe even made them there. Hopefully they haven't changed how they make them. In any case, it's a really handy and stout little cutting tool.

I also have one of the cheaper Husky type clones ....... no comparison. The SuperKnife outshines it in materials and operation. Needless to say I will not be getting anymore of the clones, ever.


Good luck,
Mike


----------



## daloosh (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Mike,

I'm gonna get a blue one and a red one, straightaway! I can see how my regular knives will get little use, and it is a drag to sharpen knives. 

I think the Husky's aren't refined enough, as well as heavier and bulkier, according to Wingerr. And you've confirmed that for me. So it's the Superknife for me!

daloosh


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*I've got both the SuperKnife and the Husky version, and the SuperKnife is way better in terms of construction and ergonomics. 
Craftsman is having a sale on their version starting July 11th, which includes a pouch for $6.29; I'll be getting one also, to complete the collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oooo... double thanks for that comparison and news about the Sears Craftsman sale.

Now that I've had more time with the two samples - I have found distinct material differences between the two.

I think (hope) the Red one is a newer version - 
see these two (for direct) comparison photos:










Note the liner-lock is different - on the blue the liner is a full piece on one side of the scale - whereas the red has a liner that's more embedded in the handles so it does not show on the photo of the back/spine.

As far as action is concerned I have already noted the difference. The Red is mechanically a lot better than the Blue - overall the red's feel is more solid and positive.

As already described the Red had a very positive ball-bearing dedent - definite click close. So the Red is held closed by both friction as well as the ball-bearing dedent.

In fact I would go as far as to say that the Red rivals some of my better liner-locks. Whereas the Blue does NOT.

In fact I have found a problem with the Blue and had to return it:




It does not do it all the time - but very occassionally it will not lock-up. 

Because I have figured out why it was doing this (very occassionally) I could make it repeat - but in real-life it is less likely to occur.

I don't think this is a common or inherent fault - 
I've put it down to simple sample variation.


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 9, 2004)

Interesting- didn't know they have two versions out. Mine is pretty old, and is like your red one, so it looks like they may have gone to the blue design later on.
However, mine doesn't have the ball bearing detent in the closed position that you refer to; it's strictly friction holding it shut. If I don't have the pivot tensioned up, it can very easily be flicked open due to the mass of the blade holder.
With this in mind, I wonder if red is the one to order from AGR, or is it just a random smattering of versions they have..


----------



## markdi (Jul 9, 2004)

do you have to have the tool to change the blade ?
will a little hex wrench work ?


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 9, 2004)

On mine, it's a standard hex, albeit a tiny one, something about 2.5mm or so. So, if you lose the tool, it's not a big deal, if you have a set of hex heys.
You do want to make sure you tighten it up fully, or else you risk developing play on the blade, or losing the little screw. I thought I could leave it just snug and be able to use my small Leatherman screwdriver to change the blade, but decided that wasn't a good idea, after almost losing the screw. Luckily I found it, and made sure it was torqued down properly from then on.


----------



## markdi (Jul 10, 2004)

mine does not click closed but you can feel something releasing when you first start opening it
mine looks like the red one in the pictures


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*
Interesting- didn't know they have two versions out. Mine is pretty old, and is like your red one, so it looks like they may have gone to the blue design later on.
However, mine doesn't have the ball bearing detent in the closed position that you refer to; it's strictly friction holding it shut. If I don't have the pivot tensioned up, it can very easily be flicked open due to the mass of the blade holder.
With this in mind, I wonder if red is the one to order from AGR, or is it just a random smattering of versions they have.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks again for that information.

It was just a guess - from assuming the better one was the newer version..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

The Red one definitely has a ball-bearing detent - 
I had also checked the Blue one for that, since I could not feel one initially - I definitely could see one.

I am a bit surprised that at this day and age a liner-lock (even cheap one) does not have a ball-bearing detent.

Perhaps my Red one is a Mk 1.5? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

The other thing that I noted was that the Blue seemed easy to disengage the lock - I mentioned that in the first impressions - about touching and moving the lock when just moving it around to take pictures.

This definitely does not happen on the Red - the liner-lock just seems more solid and positive - whereas in comparison the Blue liner-lock feels twangy and less secure.

It's a shame if the Blue might be the newer version, (discounting the variation in samples) - 
I think that's retrograde step from the Red design.....


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 13, 2004)

Sears apparently doesn't sell knives in their stores anymore, at least not in NY. Online only, except maybe in Indiana. Too dangerous for us, I guess.

Has anyone in the other states seen one in person? 
Craftsman version


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*
Sears apparently doesn't sell knives in their stores anymore, at least not in NY. 
Has anyone in the other states seen one in person? 
Craftsman version 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because of Wingerr's post I phoned ahead to my local Sears (Atlanta, GA) - they had 4 in stock - when I went they had the knives in red, blue and black.... 
and it is on sale for $6.99

The red was similar to the pale almost tending to pink red anodization of my "good" SuperKnife - the checkering makes it looks a bit darker. The anodized black was sort of translucent with a shade of blue-green when the light is held right.

Compared to the red SuperKnife -





Craftsman is a tool-less blade change - quite a clever method -





BUT the problem with this is the blade can be jiggled in the holder - since there has to be some tolerance for fitting - the movement is mostly up-down in line with the blade, but there is some side-to-side - I think the blade supplied is thinner than the one on the SuperKnife (which may be "contractor" grade) so the Craftsman _might_ (I'm not sure) be able to take the thicker blades, in which case this may minimize any blade movement in the holder - but this is just my *guess* - if the thicker blades will fit at all.

The Superknife blade holder is solid with absolutely no play what-so-ever.

Closed - the knives are about the same length -




BUT - the Craftsman's blade protudes a lot more than the SuperKnife, making the Craftsman much wider closed.

Although the knives are comparable in thickness - 
with the Superknife seeming a bit thicker -





A complaint I have heard about is the thumb-stud on the Craftsman (and Husky) - 
it protrudes quite a bit beyond the scales - so the likelihood of it catching on something is quite high - not only that the tab for the blade change release also sticks out. If one tries to open the knife two-handed - (especially since one-handed opening may well be difficult for some see below) - one may well accidentally pull against the blade release tab - which opens the blade holder.....

The Craftsman feels quite bit heavier - due to its substantial - oversized backspring - 
I don't think this is over-engineering - it's just to accomodate the thick blade holder.

As a consequence of this - the thumb-stud needs quite a hefty push to open the Craftsman one-handed. 
It is NOT easy on my sample - this is not only due to the hefty backspring - but also a fairly sharp corner/transition from the rounded tang - in fact there appears to actually be a lip/discontinuity that makes overcoming the initial force difficult.





Look carefully at the tang end of the Craftsman one can see this "lip" - why is it there? Because it really makes opening the knife quite difficult.

Overall I much prefer the SuperKnife - at least this one (red) sample - its action and lock have a lot better feel than the Craftsman. Even though the SuperKnife requires a tool (simple hex key) to change blades this is a much more preferable trade-off for the solid no play blade-holder, in comparison to the the looser blade in the Craftsman.


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the excellent comparo-

Seems like it's got most of the same characteristics as my Husky. I was hoping it's a little better finished than the Husky though, which I thought might have been the cause of the notchy opening action. From the looks of that thumbstud, I'll probably see if it'd be worth removing it.

Surprising that the Craftsman is thinner than the SK though. I had the impression the Husky is thicker, but don't have it on hand to compare right now.

Sounds like it's still decent for the price though, considering you get the pouch and spare blades thrown in.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*Sounds like it's still decent for the price though, considering you get the pouch and spare blades thrown in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Craftsman is so difficult to open one-handed that just in the course of the first evening reviewing the knife I bruised my thumb from opening the knife.

Even though the sale price is good at $6.99 - I intend to return the Craftsman as I much prefer the SuperKnife,
and will wait a while hoping that the new SK2 Roundel (tool-less change) version of the SuperKnife will drop in price


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 16, 2004)

If it's the same as the Husky, I found it fairly easy to open it one handed if I just grasped the blade at the retainer using my thumb and forefinger, and just pivoted it open that way. I just removed the thumbstud entirely, since trying to use it was just an exercise in futility, as you found out.
I didn't have problems with play in the blades on the Husky, but it seems like it'd be easy enough to put a piece of paper in there to shim it up, and get it as tight as you need. You should probably be able to get zero play that way.
The SK2 seems nice, except I don't think I'd like the longer length compared to the standard version.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*The SK2 seems nice, except I don't think I'd like the longer length compared to the standard version. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good point - but that increase in closed length is probably not a major problem for me - as my at home, clipped to my pocket, EDC is the same 4" closed length.

I phoned SuperKnife and confirmed that the full side liner style as in the blue one I received is the newer and current version.

They do still have some of the older style as described for my red version, and can supply those if requested, as long as they have remaining stock.

The newer SK2 Roundel (tool-less change) follows the newer style of a full side-liner.

As my older style red sample of one was so much better than the newer style blue sample I received - 
I just hope the blue I returned was simply due to sample variation, and the newer style (including the SK2) behaves more like the red one I have.......


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 16, 2004)

Compensating factor is the clip position allows the new one to ride lower in the pocket, so that's a plus.

Did you return the blue one to AGR, or send it to SK for an exchange? I've got a bunch coming in; it'll be interesting what the SK lottery turns up-


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*Did you return the blue one to AGR, or send it to SK for an exchange? I've got a bunch coming in; it'll be interesting what the SK lottery turns up- 

[/ QUOTE ]

I returned the blue to AG.

If you do get the different versions - it would be really interesting to hear your impressions, if there are any differences in action and usage for you.


----------



## fuelblender (Jul 17, 2004)

$15.00 for the set at THE HOME DEPOT: Brass and rosewood!


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 21, 2004)

Got the Craftsman versions in the mail yesterday, and it's not as rough as my Husky one, but still has too steep a ramp to overcome when opening. I may just go and grind down the profile of the cam to make it easier. Just have to find a tiny hex wrench to take it apart; looks like it's about 1.5mm or so. I'll probably remove the thumbstud or grind it down to a minimum, along with some of the blade latch tab, to keep it as low profile as possible. Then, I think it'd work pretty well.

No play on the blade with mine; it's locked down nicely by the retainer.
I found that there's no hard stop on the blade when closed, so if you force the blade past its natural resting point, the blade will contact the inner edge of the lock. With normal use, it's not a problem, but I'd prefer a hard stop that didn't involve the blade..


----------



## sidespill (Jul 21, 2004)

I have the craftsman version and it is kinda tuff to push the thumbstud to open the knife. One method that works everytime for me is holding the knife tip up then whipping my wrist down. Some may say it puts wear on a knife but it's a ten dollar knife so I'm not so concerned.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 22, 2004)

Those with the newer SK2 Roundel SuperKnife -
how is the blade held in the holder?
and is there any play/movement of the blade in the holder - 
and how about thinner blades?

Many thanks,


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*UnknownVT said:*
If you do get the different versions - it would be really interesting to hear your impressions, if there are any differences in action and usage for you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The ones I got were all the recessed liner type, but I got them online from AG Body rather than AG Russell. The blade retaining screw was the Phillips head type, not hex, so it should make it simpler to change without finding the tool.
The lockup works fine, engagement about 1/3 of full travel.
I noticed the blade holder is more raw feeling, without any rounding of the edges, but that's something I'll just do myself to give it a more finished feel to it.

Edit: Looking at the ones I have, it looks like there may be a design problem with these new ones- 
My older one has a hard stop near the pivot to keep the blade from contacting the standoffs, but on these, the BLADE actually acts as the stop- not good. It may be a sample to sample variation, but three of the ones I checked don't stop before the blade contacts.
One of the two I looked at has a nice click when closed, which I thought was a neat until I realized the click was the sound of the blade edge contacting the standoff- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
So, it'd be best to avoid snapping it shut until it can be corrected somehow, even though the blade they provide is extra thick compared to standard utility blades. 
I may try to build up the contact area at the hard stop with something like epoxy or Goop as a means of limiting the travel.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*The ones I got were all the recessed liner type,<snip> The blade retaining screw was the Phillips head type, not hex 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's very interesting - the recessed liner is supposed to be the older discontinused version - BUT the Phillips retaining screw is new. My newer full side liner (blue) version was still the older hex screw............

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:* Edit: Looking at the ones I have, it looks like there may be a design problem with these new ones- 
My older one has a hard stop near the pivot to keep the blade from contacting the standoffs, but on these, the BLADE actually acts as the stop- not good. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've noticed the lack of a hard stop too. And you're right - the blade can hit the handle-bolt as the hard-stop! I now see the mark on the bolt - but no mark/dent/chip on the blade itself. 

In mitigation the ball-bearing detent on mine can definitely be felt and there is a click shut where the ball-bearing detent does retain the blade in the shut position - but it can definitely be pushed past that for the blade to hit the bolt - as evidenced by the marks on the bolt.


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*UnknownVT said:*

That's very interesting - the recessed liner is supposed to be the older discontinused version - BUT the Phillips retaining screw is new. My newer full side liner (blue) version was still the older hex screw............

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:* Edit: Looking at the ones I have, it looks like there may be a design problem with these new ones- 
My older one has a hard stop near the pivot to keep the blade from contacting the standoffs, but on these, the BLADE actually acts as the stop- not good. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've noticed the lack of a hard stop too. And you're right - the blade can hit the handle-bolt as the hard-stop! I now see the mark on the bolt - but no mark/dent/chip on the blade itself. 

In mitigation the ball-bearing detent on mine can definitely be felt and there is a click shut where the ball-bearing detent does retain the blade in the shut position - but it can definitely be pushed past that for the blade to hit the bolt - as evidenced by the marks on the bolt. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Seems like there's a mixed bag of versions out there, with the different liners and screws. 
The blade that comes with the knife is a double thickness contractor blade, and it's better able to withstand nicking and damage, but it doesn't really cut as well as the standard utility blade, so I swapped it with a regular one. After putting some Goop at the stop, it now has ample clearance from the blade to that bolt now; no more problem- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:*After putting some Goop at the stop, it now has ample clearance from the blade to that bolt now; no more problem- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good info.

Try this: remove the blade altogether and shut the knife holder, does it still click? - I did that with mine and it still makes a distinct click on closing.

However the blade non-clearance with the handle-bolt is a very close thing - as the mark on mine shows - but perhaps the mark itself is now the clearance so the blade no longer hits, but settles into it if I push past the ball-bearing detent?

But the Goop "shim" is a good idea.


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 27, 2004)

I actually thought about notching out that bolt a bit to provide clearance- briefly. Realized it would be probably a generally bad idea, for one, not knowing if it'd be enough, and secondly, possibly weakening it. The little drop of Goop, being totally reversible, is working well. Since it simply acts as a bumper, it should hold up indefinitely.
The one knife that had the detent doesn't drop in any more with the added Goop-bumper, because it was apparently located at the point where the blade would touch down anyway. The other knife didn't show it at all to begin with, so there was no change.
I prefer it without the detent, actually, because it just feels smoother overall when opening, not having to overcome the bit of notchy resistance. Could be riskier if you toss the knife around. Live on the edge, that's me- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

They close silently now; no click at all, since it just contacts the drop-of-Goop cushion, which is nice too.

I don't know if they used to be made in the USA, but it looks like they're outsourcing production to Taiwan now; could be why the quality seems so sketchy.


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Oct 10, 2004)

They have the SuperKnife (Schrade version) at Academy Sports for 10 bucks. Full plate liner-lock, phillips type screw,10 extra blades and an extra screw. Didn't come with the spanner tool though... 

Has anyone used the Meyerco version with auto-assisted opening?


----------



## toyopet (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: mini SuperKnife*

Does anyone have the mini superknife? Are the replacement blades sold at the local homedepots or lowes? Or do they have to be ordered from the company? Also, is there much control when using such a small blade?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Wingerr (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: mini SuperKnife*

I have several of them; as far as I know, the replacement blades would only be available from the company, but I haven't looked around for them. 
As tiny as it is, it's a two handed knife, because it has a push button release to release it from the locked position. It's nearly impossible to push it and simultaneously swing out the blade (though it can be done, if absolutely necessary).
I've got one hanging from my keychain, and I have to say I'm glad it has the positive lock closed- it'd be a sticky situation if it came open and I blindly grabbed the batch of keys-
I'd consider it solely as a backup knife, but since I always have the Superknife handy, I haven't used it at all.
Build quality is very variable, and the lock isn't a liner lock, but uses the same spring loaded pin used to lock it closed. On some of the knives, there's noticeable play because of the machining, and on the others, it's fine. QC is a bit lacking. 
If you want a mini knife, this is probably not a good choice, because the disposable blade concept is what makes the Superknife useful, and the mini doesn't have that benefit.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: mini SuperKnife*

FYI, Canadian Tire has a sale on the Craftsman-style knife like the blue one above, labelled 'Mastercraft' for C$6.99. It has a plastic box of spare blades, but no carrying pouch. (Nov. 2, 2004).


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Starshiptrupr said:*
They have the SuperKnife (Schrade version) at Academy Sports for 10 bucks. Full plate liner-lock, phillips type screw,10 extra blades and an extra screw. Didn't come with the spanner tool though...

[/ QUOTE ]

I wanted a Schrade SuperKnife (SSK5) with "stylish" diamond plate handles, since people posted about it.

Unfortunately as most people know Schrade closed its doors very shortly after at the end of July/2004.

Because of the demise of Schrade I could not find one easily at a reasonable price - but recently SSK5's came back in stock at SMKW (= eknifeworks.com - who bought up the remaining Schrades) @ $6.99! - that's a bargain!

BUT only if it works well - remember I had problems with a blue one which turned out to be a later version - it would occassionally not lock up. Fortunately the Red one I got (an older version with partial liner) worked really well - its line-lock action was very good.


















The Schrade SuperKnife (SSK5) has very obvious resemblance to the original SuperKnife. Like later versions of the SuperKnife this also has the Phillips head screw instead of the older style allen/hex head.

It is of the later design (like the faulty blue one I returned) with the full liner on one side:






However luckily for me this Schrade's liner lock action is even better than the Red SuperKnife (which I can only surmise from the postings was an exceptionally good one).

On closure there is a definite click from the ball-bearing detent - even more so than the red SK. On opening and lock-up there is a very satisfying click and very positive lock-up.

Hopefully the picture shows the strong looking liner-lock:





Overall I think I got a bargain - the blades that came with the knife seemed pretty sharp and although I don't have a micrometer to measure them - they look about (maybe not quite) as thick as the blade that came with the red SuperKnife, but the blades are the same thickness as the standard Stanley Heavy Duty Utility blades (11-921X) (I compared a stack of 5 blades each and they were identical thickness). 

I am very happy with this purchase - and this knife will sit on my table for frequent regular use........


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 23, 2005)

Pretty funky looking!
They're covered by the same patent number as the SuperKnife but I wonder if Schrade may have had them manufactured by a different company with greater attention to detail. Did you compare several to see if they're subject to the same SK lottery?


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:* Did you compare several to see if they're subject to the same SK lottery? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for responding - 
I enjoyed our previous very fruitful conversation on this thread.

No, unfortunately this is just a sample of one - since I merely intended it as a "user" - general purpose utility knife.....

I know, I already have a SuperKnife - but I liked the looks of that "diamond plate" design, and it was only $6.99...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey UnknownVT, looks like yours has the tool in it! Thanks for the comparison. I haven't had a real superknife but thought the schrade seemed like a good quality version. I too keep mine handy for general use. I still carry the leek to work though. I wish I had bought a couple more now per your information.

This probably won't help but since your post made me dig out my old micrometer and remember how to read it again: I got .0237" on the blade that came in the knife. Ya' know, I used a mic for at least six years on an extremely frequent (sometimes repetitive) daily basis. Atrophy is a sad, sad thing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Starshiptrupr said:* your post made me dig out my old micrometer and remember how to read it again: I got .0237" on the blade that came in the knife. 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif cool! thank you so much for that measurement /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif -

my similar thread (over on another forum) a post (#21) also had a measurement of the blade that came with the Schrade SuperKnife (back in July/2004) - of 0.57mm
= 0.57/25.4 in = 0.0224 in - which ties in reasonably nicely with your measurement.

Since I am sans micrometer, the way I compared the extra blades that came with my Schrade SSK5 was to take a stack of 5 blades and put it next to a stack of 5 Stanley Heavy Duty Utility blades (part # 11-921X) - they were exactly the same height/thickness.

BTW - eknifeworks.com (SMKW) still shows them in stock at $6.99
SSK5 in chrome finish 
and
SSK5B in black finish 

Yes, they do have the photos mixed up in the listing...






Please remember the (original) Schrade is out of business - so once these are gone - they are GONE!


----------



## daloosh (Feb 23, 2005)

At the SHOT Show in Vegas last month, the SuperKnife people debuted six rubberized SKs with the no tool one step blade change. They were selling them for ten bucks. Got one for my wife and one for Wingerr.

To remove the blade, just push down on the thumbstud, which releases the blade. I'd say it's a little less secure, but their production manager showed me it's not that likely that one would trip the release. 






Due to you guys, I'm a SuperKnife convert, have them easily at hand all the time. (Still EDC the Sebenza, tho)

daloosh


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*daloosh said:*Due to you guys, I'm a SuperKnife convert, have them easily at hand all the time. (Still EDC the Sebenza, tho)
daloosh 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yah, yah. Braggart. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*daloosh said:* At the SHOT Show in Vegas last month, the SuperKnife people debuted six rubberized SKs with the no tool one step blade change. They were selling them for ten bucks. Got one for my wife and one for Wingerr. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good stuff! Thank you for that......

now I can look forward to reading a review/comparison of the tool-less blade change SuperKnife.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*UnknownVT said:*
I know, I already have a SuperKnife - but I liked the looks of that "diamond plate" design, and it was only $6.99...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Plus $5.99 shipping... Now how did you resist doubling up to average down the shipping cost? I know I couldn't- so I had to resist ordering altogether, as I have a boxful of SuperKnives already, in every color. Except bright orange. (nudge nudge -> Daloosh). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
UnknownVT said:
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif cool! thank you so much for that measurement /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif -


[/ QUOTE ]

You're very welcome, glad to know it was worthwhile. I cleaned the tips and it zeroed out okay, of course I don't have a rod set. Also it's a ratchet mic which I liked better than friction but you have to be more careful with for accuracy. (TMI but it really got me thinking about that stuff. I didn't feel so bad when I remembered I've been five years away from that and just became certified in a totally unrelated field. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif ) 

About a thousandth off.. I'm not sure what their tolerances are but yeah, not much.

Thanks for the info on the site/knife in particular. I'll probably end up ordering a couple this time! (and hoping they'll have the tool in them..heh)


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wingerr said:* Plus $5.99 shipping... Now how did you resist doubling up to average down the shipping cost? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, that's the catch..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 
It doesn't hurt as much if one had other things to order - or really wanted more than one.... 

Still at $6.99 and even +$5.99 shipping - it's $12.98 total - still cheap compared to the original price of the SuperKnife, and the price of any of the current versions of the SuperKnife shipped.

I ordered some other Schrade knives that I wanted - 
since Schrade are no more, and once they're gone......

If you're interested - I did a sort of review (over on another forum)


----------



## daloosh (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Wingerr,

You know where I live...the rubberized SK is calling you...

My wife is using it all the time to open and break down boxes these days. The locks seem quite secure. In addition the rubberized version is really lite compared to the metal handles, making it even easier to lug around an SK.

daloosh

btw, since the contractor is installing the stove (building shelf and all) I asked him to put in the dishwasher, too. got too many other things to worry about.


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*daloosh said:*My wife is using it all the time to open and break down boxes these days. The locks seem quite secure. In addition the rubberized version is really lite compared to the metal handles, making it even easier to lug around an SK.

[/ QUOTE ]

Many thanks for the update - the new no tool blade change versions sound good.

Is there any play in the blade in its holder?
Is it dependent on the thickness/thinness of the blades used?

According to the SuperKnife website - the latest newest SuperKnife come in the new no tool blade change - and the ONLY rubberized handle SuperKnife seems to be called the "Stealth".
http://superknife.com/
QUOTE:
Philip Head screw for blade changing. New Stealth requires NO TOOL for blade changing. 
UNQUOTE

- since you have more than one - is "Stealth" a model designation/name, or a handle "color"? 
- any chance of seeing a picture of one? - (the photo shown previously and on the SuperKnife web site - only shows the Phillips screw blade change versions in the different colors).

Thanks,


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 1, 2005)

Pure speculation on my part, but it looks like Stealth is used both for an all black color permutation of the SK Edge, and also for the Rubberized SuperKnife, probably black, with the added differentiation of the quick release setup. 
I'm sure if you wait a week, the version you'd be interested in will come out, since they seem to have a very fluid product line. Switch gears, change direction in midstream kind of production line. The website seems to lag in the descriptions of the items they actually make-

Since the one Daloosh got is rubberized, with the quick release blade retainer, and isn't black, they've already got all sorts of hybrid models not listed on the site. Could be it was only a test run that was offered at the SHOT show, but I don't see why they'd limit the selection.

Daloosh, good to hear the installs were all EZ no fuss- just takes an hearty application of pocket change.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

How much lighter is the rubberized one vs. the standard?


----------



## daloosh (Mar 1, 2005)

Will weigh later, IF I can figure out which box has the darn scale in it. Moving is a pain.

daloosh


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 2, 2005)

Superknife is a great idea. I bought a few of the aluminum handled versions for Xmas presents. One from Home Depot (I think it was branded with their "Husky" tool logo) and one from WalMart (Sheffield). Very handy.


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*sween1911 said:*
Superknife is a great idea. I bought a few of the aluminum handled versions for Xmas presents. One from Home Depot (I think it was branded with their "Husky" tool logo) and one from WalMart (Sheffield). Very handy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Both the Home Depot Husky and the Wal-Mart Sheffield are the *lockback* utility knives posted in earlier in this thread, as opposed to the liner-lock of the actual SuperKnife. 

They seem to be the same as the Craftsman version I bought - see this comparison post - in this thread.

I found the Craftsman really hard to open with the thumb-stud ( as Wingerr also said in this thread:
QUOTE:
I just removed the thumbstud entirely, since trying to use it was just an exercise in futility, as you found out. 
UNQUOTE )

and it had play in the blades in its blade holder (would be problematic if thinner blades were used)


----------



## Skyline (Mar 6, 2005)

Woops, hadn't noticed this thread and started another one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif (Thanks Sigman!)

In any case, I'll repost the Dexter Ewing review link from the other thread because it's really good:

http://www.bladesbybrown.com/dec_review.htm

Also, here's a pic of the Camillus Crossfire. Reasons I chose it instead of the Superknife: lighter weight, includes storage of six spare blades, and has an Axis-Lock-like mechanism. Although plenty of liner locks are sturdy, I just don't trust them as much anymore.


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks pretty nice-
Any info on the dimensions of the Camillus? 
Is that lanyard protuberance on the rear removable, by any chance? 
That thumbscrew is way out towards the blade, I wonder if that might be a problem when cutting into deep materials. Does it stick out as much as it seems in the picture?

edit: found it-
CrossFire

CAM-3215
Length, Open: 6.125"
Length, Closed: 4.5" 
Blade Length: 1"
Blade Material: 
Handle Material:Zytel
Locking Method: Bolt Lock
Opening Method: Thumbstuds
Clip: Yes
Weight: 2.1 oz


----------



## Skyline (Mar 6, 2005)

It's not a lanyard point. It's a hinged door that is released by thumbscrew and allows access to the inside of the handle where six blades can be stored. Yes, the thumbstuds do stick out quite a bit in order to facilitate one-handed opening. I can see your point about them possibly getting in the way. Then again, with only one inch of exposed blade, maybe you shouldn't be in so deep anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

We'll see how I like it when it arrives. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, okay- thought it was a lanyard attachment point at the back there. Definitely nice having handle storage for the blades; lacking in the SuperKnife.
Sometimes cutting foam blocks needs some deep diggin'.
It looks like those studs are about flush with the handle anyway, so it shouldn't be too much a problem. 
Wouldn't mind if it were a bit shorter though; 4.5" vs about 3-3/4"


----------



## Skyline (Mar 12, 2005)

Got my Camillus Crossfire today. It turns out the hinge for the blade storage CAN be used for a lanyard too! There's a hole right through it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

It's a tad bigger than I expected, but feels very comfortable in my hand. It's super lightweight -- feels like nothing. The handle is deceivingly solid though, as I can't twist or flex it at all. The blade holder is also plastic, so it might not be quite as solid as the super knife's blade holder, but I don't see it becoming any kind of issue. After all, the blades themselves are quite thin and flexible.

It's not as smooth opening as a Benchmade, but the lock mechanism does work similarly to the Axis Lock. Definitely a nice addition to the cutting toolset, especially for $10! I plan to keep it in a drawer for box cutting duties, and will continue to carry my BM 705BT as EDC. Still, now I don't have to blunt any edges on cardboard unnecessarily.

Overall, I like it a lot and recommend it!


----------



## Desinho (Jul 24, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------

